# Best Casein Shake pre-bed?



## MeLo (Dec 6, 2005)

I think Muscle Milk and EvoPro are way too expensive to be used on a daily basic. Cottage cheese is too expensive in my area too..

I am thinking Syntrax Matrix 5.0

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/syn/matrix.html


----------



## Never2Cut (Dec 6, 2005)

I don' think matrix 5.0 would be a good pre bed shake.  It does have casein in it but its gonna be a pretty small percentage.  I have matrix 5.0 as well but just use it as a between meals snack.  If you are lookin for pre-bed I would suggest something like ISS Micellar Matrix, Xtreme formulations ultra peptide or a custom mix from trueprotein.com.  I would say getting a mix from trueprotein.com would be most cost effective and their BSL chocolate is damn good.


----------



## garethhe (Dec 6, 2005)

I just checked out trueprotein.com.  It looks good.  I was looking for some calcium caseinate for bedtime use, and they sell it at $6.79/lb, and it looks high-quality.

At the moment, I'm using a Milk & Egg Protein blend from BJ's (the blend being Calcium Caseinate, Lactalbumin and Egg White Albumin).  I believe the latter two ingredients are fast-digesting, which isn't attractive to me.

Casein seems relatively hard to find.  Does anybody know of any sites that can beat that deal?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 6, 2005)

casein makes me fart.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 6, 2005)

I like allthewhey's micellar casein


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 6, 2005)

Micellar Casien r0x0rz my s0x0rz.

It takes like 8 hours to digest while you sleep.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 6, 2005)

What about allthewhey.com (link up the top of the forum)? Their prices are more than reasonable and if you 'name drop' Laura (the board rep) you will get a discount on shipping too.


----------



## MeLo (Dec 6, 2005)

does it do oversea shipping? I dont live in the usa...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2005)

I use Dorian Yates Pro Peptide.  Best protein out there IMO


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 6, 2005)

MeLo said:
			
		

> does it do oversea shipping? I dont live in the usa...


It depends on where you are.

But I know they have 'sister distributors' and so:

From their website their international distributor to Asia is Nutri-forefront.

If you are in Ireland or the UK then I **think** their distributor is Cheap UK supplements...


But you could always contact Laura  for more information.


----------

